# A challenge!



## Dawny (Nov 26, 2007)

This is Penny! She is my 8 year old crossbreed. We rescued her when she was a pup but obviously never saw her parents so we have no idea what is in her! Everybody says schnauzer for definite but anyone wanna guess anything else??


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

maybe yorkie? 
my mother has a border terrier cross jackrussel, she looks a little like her only poppy has a sandy colour coat


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

I cant guess what the parents was - but your baby looks cute!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhh, very cute,


----------



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)

cairn maybe?


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

maybe jack russel in there


----------



## georges mummy (Nov 24, 2007)

looks like maybe a bearded collie cross.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

i think abit of cairn terrier for sure.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

i would say cairn terrier to


----------

